# Primera Liga 13-14.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

Barcelona v Santander

13/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.285 4.75 9.00 All Bets (24) 
Valladolid v Atl. Madrid

13/09/2008 19:00 BST
  3.00 3.20 2.20 All Bets (24) 
Sevilla v Gijon

13/09/2008 21:00 BST
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (24) 
Getafe v Betis

14/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.05 3.10 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Huelva v Espanyol

14/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.30 3.10 2.90 All Bets (24) 
Malaga v Athl.Bilbao

14/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.50 3.10 2.65 All Bets (24) 
Mallorca v Osasuna

14/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (23) 
Villarreal v D.La Coruna

14/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.90 3.20 3.80 All Bets (24) 
Real Madrid v Numancia

14/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (24) 
Almeria v Valencia

14/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.65 3.10 2.50 All Bets (24)


----------

